# Daer0n's Photoshop Makeovers



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Here are some samples of my work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you wish to have a Virtual Makeover done, first thing you need to do is, read the Photoshop Makeover Forum Rules, and then add your request in a new thread, Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&gt;Nury&lt;


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 4, 2007)

wow........they are really beautiful!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh my! they look really nice and don't worry, im super bored here at work too.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah i have nothing to do either, -sigh i was thinking about dying my hair today actually, but even that bores me right now lol


----------



## LVA (Jan 4, 2007)

U are soo super talented ! I want u to photoshop a pic of me and my bf since it's almost Valentine's and our anniversary of when we first met ... .. cuz i think it'd be cute ... but he'd kill me if he knew i posted a pic of him up .. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

That would be great!

i would love to do that, well, he doesn't need to know that you have posted the picture tho, you could upload it somewhere and send me the link, i would send you the picture back photoshopped, so that you don't get in trouble  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup i sure can!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have an idea of what to do with it, but, would you like me to do anything specifical to it?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG they are beautiful. Plllllllllease do something with me, Anything. I havejusthad a breakip and am soooooo dow. Do anything you want with me--changes,exotic---anything. Make mr feel good again, Kookie-goy-COCO. view pics--do anything. i am 54 Thanks


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm bored too.

There is so much work on my desk and i wanna do NONE of it.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

You are most welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My lucky one i would say, you are giving me an opportunity to play with your pictures, that makes me pretty happy! :11:

I hope i do a good enough job to make you happy as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sure! that would be awesome!

Send me anything that you want and i will do it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be more than happy to cheer you up in any way i can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is pretty blurry, but i will see what i can do for your pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, you are very talented! I can't wait to see what you do with everyone's pics!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Aww, i know, i know how that feels like...wish i could help with some of your work, that way i wouldn't be so bored..

Altho, all these pics help!

i am working on Arcenciel's right now :11:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok girl now i want mine done too! lol!! could you do my picture that everyone sees when i post? thanx! something gothic and dark would be cool!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are very nice, I like it alot =] Great job. I'm bored too, I'm about to go clean and then watch The Black Dahlia, yee!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm way excited to see how it looks!!!! If I could find a decent pic of my fiance and I, I would have you do that...hmmmm

You're SOOOO talented!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Sure!

That sounds cool, i like the goth looks a lot too

Is that picture on your profile?

i will go take a look ..


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow..your good. You got some talent.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, i wanna watch that movie too!

Let me know how it was please!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 4, 2007)

That's fabulous!!! Looks beautiful!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 4, 2007)

they look* REALLLLLLLLL *good.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you! :laughing:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 4, 2007)

You are quite welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2007)

wowwwwww! so beautiful!


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 5, 2007)

you are definitely talented!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome! You are so talented!


----------



## KatJ (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if you were still bored.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 5, 2007)

Lol, this thread could be up forever, i am always bored :kopfkratz:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 5, 2007)

You are most welcome, i am happy that you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shinypixiedust (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW fancy doing some for me?!! hehe you look lovely !!! You do the makeup beforehand right? Gosh you lil devil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure, i am always up for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just tell me which pic and i gladly will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 6, 2007)

Dee-nothing I can do compares to yours. I am going to take a naked face pix, send one of my reg pics and then you do what you want with it. I need a new look. The make-up I do has been learned from years of doing the same face and a wierd love for make-up. You have a true talent.. I can just put it on--you add panache!!!!! Keep it up girlfriend perye


----------



## SoSexii (Jan 7, 2007)

nice work


----------



## daer0n (Jan 7, 2007)

That sounds GREAT to me! i love doing people's makeup even if its just ps'ing the pictures. I will be looking forward to do something with your picture!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Jan 8, 2007)

I love what u did w/all the pics! very nice!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 8, 2007)

That is really neat! I also love what you did with the pics.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 10, 2007)

Those pictures are beautiful


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2007)

You are most welcome! I love doing that!

About altering the pics like that, it took me some years of practice with photoshop, still have to learn a couple of things, but, i love playing with it, i mean, i am a makeup artist in real life, but most of the time when i cant do people's makeup in person, i have to use photoshop lol, so i really like doing it because it makes me feel like i did it for real somehow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am really glad that you liked it! :11:

I will still do the rest for you, i have nothing to do today, and my hubby is staying at home so, hopefully i'll have a lot of time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You guys are soo pretty! i love these pictures that you guys have posted, you guys are really beautiful, sure i would love to play around with it, i will post it here for you later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 11, 2007)

You are so talented!! I have really enjoyed looking at the pictures you have done up so far everyday It is amazing what technology at our hands can do!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you!

Yeah, i really enjoy doing that on photoshop, it gives me some more time to practice, i should enter one of the contests that Annabelle has mentioned i think...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I forgot to say, i haven't entered any contests yet at the website that you sent me..

I forget lol, now that i am pregnant i forget a lot about everything, brain shrinkage they say :add_wegbrech:

I have to look through the website better, last time i only checked out the tutorials and some of the pictures i saw there, they have so much stuff there, it's really good!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 12, 2007)

You are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you are feeling better now, i read earlier, ( but couldn't post replies, cause i had to go ) that you had a fight with your bf.

And by the way, you are beautiful! how can you even think that you aren't pretty, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 12, 2007)

I REALLLLLLLLY want to photoshop like you do.

I'm seriously, so bored.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 12, 2007)

You can find loads of tutorials on deviantart.com

There are also tons and tons of really cool pictures, that will give you something to do if you are bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow!! You are extremely talented, daerOn! I love how you changed all the pictures!! They look awesome!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 13, 2007)

welll, what kind of 'system' i guess you'd call it, i can't think of a good word.

But what kind of photoshop would you need? I mean all i have is paintshop.

I'm pretty sure theres a difference.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, well, they are programs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is Photoshop CS2, any version of photoshop will do for that, the only thing that changes is that you can download more plug ins and stuff, and the newest versions come with other features but that is it.

I think you can do it with both, but i am not sure, i also have Corel Paintshop X, but i don't really use it as much as photoshop...


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

cool im gonna check that out..thanks for shareing


----------



## daer0n (Jan 13, 2007)

you are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you like them too!


----------



## LVA (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm addicted to this thread now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

me too:laughing:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

LOL

Thanks! i guess?... :laughing: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 15, 2007)

I always come on to see what you've done with peoples photos.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Hehehe, that is what i do when i am bored, i wish ppl would post more pics lol :rotfl:


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 15, 2007)

wow

thos are amazing

i love the second so much

i love love love love


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Aww, thank you so much Michal, you are always so sweet and kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

i wish i could post a pic for you


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh me too :laughing:


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with the other girls - I really love what you do, and it's always exciting to log on this thread everyday for the newest editions Keep up the excellent work!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks so much!, glad you all like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 16, 2007)

can i put you second pic' in my notepad it sooooooooo pretty


----------



## daer0n (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you!

Sure, i will post it here for you tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are very welcome, i am glad you liked it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2007)

You are so awesome and talented!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 16, 2007)

Hahaha i LOVE that picture! So cute!

Thank you Lisa, you're so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd post a picture for you... but i think mine would be a lot of work, lol!


----------



## missprettysara (Jan 16, 2007)

your pictures are amazing!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 16, 2007)

You are most welcome, i am pretty happy that you liked yours too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Naw, not at all! i would love to do one of yours too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2007)

You're very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank YOU for posting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2007)

those are awesome the only pic i have is on myspace and my darn hand is in the way


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2007)

Hahaha

well, i am happy that you liked them, you are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aww, that's too bad :frown:


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2007)

wonderful job Nurinia!!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks so much Tony!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 17, 2007)

Everyone's pics came out AMAZING!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you ArcEnCiel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow you're amazing daer0n!!! I have photoshop, but my skills are no way as good as yours!


----------



## AlisaS. (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, you are incediable with that, I have been working on some the last couple of days and they look like crap seeing the ones you did. :smile:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2007)

Aww, thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

How did I miss this thread! You are really talented girl!!! Can you do cool stuff with pets??? If you can I'll never leave you alone, lol!!!! Hmm, maybe I should come kidnapp you and make you teach me, lol!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! You have done such an awesome job with all the pics! :rockwoot:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2007)

I have never done anything with pets, but i could definitely do something if you wanted me to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me know if you want me to do something for you and i will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Jan 19, 2007)

You're not the only one who's thought this! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you self taught or have you followed various tutorials and then started your own methods? I am very curious, my gosh you're so good at this. I envy your skills :moa:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you!

I'm self taught, i learned it all on my own with years of practice, the only tutorial i have ever read was for making skin look perfect in photographs, everything else i learned on my own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

AWW, they're so cute! love them, i love puppies, i wish i had one.

But i think i will have my hands full soon with my almost two year old girl, and the new baby about to be born lol

aww, i still want one.

i will see what i can come up with for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine _is_ my little girl, it's too funny! My husband and I are sickeningly attatched to her, lol!!!! No real babies for me!!!

Thanks for takin' a look at the pics, I can't wait to see what you can do!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2007)

You're welcome!

I just thought of something cool on what to do with your pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whats her name btw?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL, Guenevere! My username is hers.

(I'm not sure many people know that, lol.)


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL, i had no idea that was her name!

i totally thought that it was your name lol :rotfl:


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

That would have been cool growing up!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2007)

haha, i always saw your username and i thought, "she's got a really pretty name" :laughing:


----------



## Annia (Jan 19, 2007)

Me too, it's a lovely name. I always thought it was your name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I'll take that as a compliment since I did pick the name for my little baby!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 27, 2007)

You're most welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 27, 2007)

I love Guenevere and the name!!! What kind of puppy is she. She looks like a Babydoll. I have a big German Shepherd named Rocky. I keep him inside--people think i am crazy. He thinks he is a lapdog-gets in everybodys lap-never barks and is the biggest coward living. I love dogs. Kookie


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 27, 2007)

Aw, thank you! She's a shih tzu. She's about three now but I still call her a puppy, lol.


----------



## ivette (Jan 27, 2007)

pretty pic/photos


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! I love this thread!

Guenevere- I love your little baby! I wish that Millie could have long hair, but she hates it. I can never put bows in her hair either, because she is always pulling them out as well.

Lisa- Mora is such a doll!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 27, 2007)

Sure Lisa! i'm more than happy to do a pic of your lil puppy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She's so cute! Love the pics, i will do something with them tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh i love being here i missed it so much :laughing:


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 27, 2007)

I know isn't it rad, I'm in love! Can't wait to see her do Mora!!!!

He, he, he, it's because they are little prima donnas!!! When she doesn't want them in her hair she uses her paws to pull at them or rubs the top of her head against the rug, lol!!!

We missed _you_!!!!


----------



## TylerD (Jan 27, 2007)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if aa wood chuck could chuck wood??


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 27, 2007)

You are so talented. Have you thought of doing this professionally and possibly having a web site?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 28, 2007)

aww, thank you, how sweet of you to say that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have yeah, i REALLY enjoy doing this, i would love if i could get a job and get paid for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are very welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

those looks awesome! what was your inspiration?


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 27, 2007)

When I get a picture of Alex and I do you want to do something to it for our wedding invites? We want to have my dad take some pics of us to send with or invites...it'd be awesome if you made them look as good as all these! I can pay you, too!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm...nothing really, the ideas just came to my mind and that's what i came up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

glad you like them!

Sure! that sounds great to me, pm me if you like with your pics whenever they are ready, and i'll do them for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are welcome Annia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 2, 2007)

These makeovers were amazing. You had such exotic beauties to begin with and then to kick it up a notch. WOW.


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 2, 2007)

wow those r awesome...can ya do me?????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh please do!

that would be awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're welcome sweety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad you liked it!

I sure can! and i would love to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

Sooo COOL, thanks Aquilah, i really like pictures that are as clear as this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Will work on it as soon as i'm done with the Virtual Makeover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

just wow

amazing job

so pretty


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Michal, glad you like them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :11:


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

you are so talnted

did you tought of public a book with pic' like that

like view ppl and animals?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess i could hey

but i thought of putting up a website with the stuff that i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah but a book would be cooler. And you could actually make a profit off of it! I like Michal's idea better!!! You're good enough to put a book together anyways!


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

yea

hey i will pay to see your work


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Guenever and Michal, i think i will consider the idea then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Could make lots of money maybe :kopfkratz:

Why thank you Michal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 2, 2007)

Maybe if you made it a book with a lot of your images and then added tidbits of info on things in the back of the book as your gimmick to sell it as more than art. I'd buy a book that had cool images like yours if it gave me little tricks to recreate little things here and there! Not only would it be a really cool art book for my coffee table but it would be informative as well!!!

Plus, we've got the member market place, you could sell it on here!! You could do an exclusive prerelease for all of us (because I know you love us the mostest!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) You can put me down for one if you do it!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2007)

Haha, you are so cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah that IS actually a pretty good idea!

and i would definitely do an exclusive pre release for all the MUTers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

of course i love you guys the mostest!! i am in love with this website lol =P and with all the people around here, you're all pretty cool people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My gosh, now i really want to do it, lol i just need the bucks :brsh:


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Mar 2, 2007)

Aww thanks Michal!

Aww thanks daerOn! You are too sweet! I can't wait to see the picture!

OMG Aquilah! You look smokin' hot with red hair!! Wowee!!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, great job on all the pictures!


----------



## LVA (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, so pretty!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 5, 2007)

Neat. I saw what you did to "Krissy", aka my ma.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Mar 5, 2007)

Daeron - Congrats on your baby and I just wanted to say that you seem like such a sweet person. That is so nice what you do for people, I hope you become rich and famous someday with your work cause you deserve it!

If I find a pic maybe I will post it and see what you can do with it too.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww, thank you so much Christine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hope i do become famous! that would be awesome, even more by doing what i love to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, it would be awesome to work with one of your pics!

*hugs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you Michal, i still have to work on some of the girls pics, which i will do tomorrow for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Mar 5, 2007)

I completely agree!!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww, you girls are soo nice!

Thank you!

*hugs


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow! youre fantastic!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you debbie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 8, 2007)

i wanna see me T.T


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 14, 2007)

i always love to see what you come up with!! im still trying to learn some of those tricks haha.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you Jen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's really easy, i will try to find you some tut's on how to do that kinda stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sure i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

would love to play with more pics, post away if you feel like it, i am always up to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 15, 2007)

sweet!! thanks sweetie ive been trying to find some good ones that are easy to follow but things are going as planned. haha.


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE checking in on this thread!!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 16, 2007)

I will work with your pics next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and post back when they're ready  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahaha, thanks Guen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 21, 2007)

wow you do amazing work


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 23, 2007)

wow, you can work those pictures!

You use Photoshop right? Did you learn that program yourself or did you have lessons??

How did you come so far in this?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you!

i am self taught, i learned just by practicing, i've been using photoshop for almost 10 years, i am still learning but the makeup technique i learned all on my own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are a lot of super useful tutorials and brushes for stuff like that, i am always searching for new techniques and applying some of mine to them as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Mar 24, 2007)

Daer0n, you're so awesome! Your work is very very good!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry i havent been able to work on your pics, i have been sorta busy, but i think i have some time today so i will try and post them today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you Jen!

Your daughters are the cutest girls, that picture is awesome!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 26, 2007)

Sure! no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was busy this weekend but i wont be for the whole week, so, i can keep working with photos, as long as people post them, i always look forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are very welcome!

well i hope these pictures helped you in choosing your hair color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarab123 (Mar 27, 2007)

These are sooooo cool, lots of talent


----------



## daer0n (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## therealdollface (Mar 27, 2007)

Those look great


----------



## daer0n (Mar 27, 2007)

You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's ok, I'll get it from your profile and post it here for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 28, 2007)

you are super talnted


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow daer0n, I'm amazed everytime I see new ones in this thread!

you're so talented! makes me want to learn photoshop, hehe!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughing:

Aww, thank you so much!

i would do tutorials but they take sooo much time to make them lol

i can post some if you like, they are very easy to follow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did anyone have probs with the forum not coming up when you typed it in? Ive tried all day and its 7:12pm and Im just now being let on. It was very annoying.


----------



## Geek (Mar 29, 2007)

We were not down this morning at all.


----------



## Geek (Mar 29, 2007)

we love being annoying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2007)

haha, that is sooo cool!

you look so cute with blonde hair Annia, wheee i get to play with more pics! lol

You are most welcome!

it was really fun to play with your pictures, you are very gorgeous as it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for posting!

Anytime you want to post more pics feel free to post more, i'll be glad to work with them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

I am a bad mod. This is the first time I actually look through this thread. I just went through all 19 pages and Nurinia you are amazing.


----------



## Leony (Mar 30, 2007)

Ditto, you're very talented Nurinia!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww, thank you very much Marisol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i guess people just never imagine that this thread is about photoshopping =P since the title doesnt have anything to do with that lol

Thank you Leony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just looked through all 19 pages of this thread properly for the first time and is all i can say is WOW, what amazing skills you have. Love what you have done with the pics people posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww, thanks very much Sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i took your word in the "Photoshoppers" thread and i played with one of yours =P


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 31, 2007)

hehehe, I'm always up for learning some new techniques!

Thanks so much for offering tuts! I would appreciate them, but only when you want to put one up, no pressure! :laughing:


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2007)

Glad you like them! :sheep: :glasses:

Np!

i will post some, even though they're not my own :moa: but they are still awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they should still be pretty useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JackieCD (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow your so good! Could you show me sometime?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2007)

i will be posting some tutorials from time to time, if you want to check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 5, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 6, 2007)

I just felt like popping in and saying hola.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 6, 2007)

Hola Jess :wave:

love your new avie you look wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Apr 10, 2007)

Im bored to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And im hungry, thats a lethal combination.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 11, 2007)

try to be both + teeth ack

:s

+

cold

nuri

i love your new pic

you look so cute


----------



## daer0n (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww ThanX Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup Tyler that is a lethal combination, that is why im eating right now :rofl: lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 11, 2007)

gorgeous pic


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 12, 2007)

I want to strangle you!!! All these beautiful pics!!! What do I have to do to get ya to do me? I baby-sit???? Heck, Canada is not that far. Do ya want a pic with no make-up?

BTW,try this. Still not smoking, hungry, and bored. Not lethal--dangerous!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 12, 2007)

Lol!

a pic with no makeup is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 12, 2007)

You are simply amazing!!!!

I just formed my own business: Studio 6 Makeup Artistry. I have no idea what I can do as far as font etc. to make the name look cool on my website.

Can you help?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 12, 2007)

Is your website already built?

if so, can you pm me your url, so that i can see what kind of background and stuff you have, just to have an idea on what font i could use and give you some ideas for banners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kissm3imad0rk (Apr 12, 2007)

wow, super talented is all i can say


----------



## daer0n (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 13, 2007)

oooh that looks waaay much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (Apr 13, 2007)

it most def. does


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

just wanna say i love your work!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Mindy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 20, 2007)

Just had to check this thread and see what you've done Nury-- again it is fabulous work You are great!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you girls for posting your pics, you are all so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have to say im sorry i havent been able to work with your pics, it's not that i forgot about you girls at all, i have been having some issues lately, been sorta depressed, and i havent felt like doing anything, but i WILL work with them, i just want to apologize for not replying before, i will post your results soon, one by one, again thank you for posting them, i know you girls like what i do, and i really appreciate it *hugs*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope your feeling better now sweetheart. Let me know if you need to talk. :hug:


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you very much Gwena!,

i appreciate it :hug:You're too sweet :1f:


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 23, 2007)

Your welcome. I just know how it feels to be down and sometimes just talking to someone is the best medicine.


----------



## LVA (Apr 23, 2007)

daer0n - aww :hug:s , hope u feel better. U don't have to apologize for not feeling well. U are doing every1 such a big favor taking your time to fix up the photos ... There's no hurry sweetie. I onli posted pics here cuz i love seeing what u do w/them, but i don't mind if u don't get around to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww, thank you both girls, you're all too sweet, i love doing it, and usually i will do two to three pics in a day, ive been so down lately, i dont even know why, but, right now i don't feel too bad, it's mostly stress though, thank you for understanding, *hugs* i dont know what i would do without my MUT friends, you are all so wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

You said it exactly right. You don't owe us anything and if you don't feel like it then don't! You've done so much already. I too wont mind if you don't get around to it. I hope you feel better !!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 23, 2007)

Awwwww, darling, you know we're all here if you need to talk or let out a few tears

:hug:


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you Mindy and Kat, you are so kind, :hug: i really love what i do, and i am always excited to see more pictures posted here, it takes me away from all my stress and my depressions most of the time, that is why i do it, you girls help me too by posting your pictures here, its a therapy for me, so i do owe you girls, thank you! :luv: :huggies:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon! Can't wait to see your work.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you Ash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Apr 25, 2007)

Nury, honey....I jave never looked at this thread before....You are so talented!!! I hope you're feeling better. I've been a little depressed myself lately. Anyway....Love your work sweetie!!!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

If you get bored again let me know! I'd love to see what you could do with mine. I'd love to learn some stuff too. I fiddle with paint shop pro, and I love learning new tricks.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2007)

Aww, thank you so much Jessy!!

i am feeling better, you guys make me feel so good and cheer me up all the time, i hope you are feeling better sweetheart! Pm me if you need to talk! im always here for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2007)

No problem Kaylin,

im actually always bored, so you can post your photos anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll be glad to work with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 25, 2007)

wooah so cool


----------



## Jessica (Apr 25, 2007)

amazing work.....im in awe....wow you're talented


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you v much Jessy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope u are feeling better today. I'm so glad to see u are

Photo - manipulating again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you LVA~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i did your baby pics too, did you check them out?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2007)

ThX Ash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you Mag!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are most welcome Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you ever feel like posting more pics, please feel free to do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awww sweetie, i am so sorry you lost your angel, of course i can, anything in memory of a lil angel, i will get some ideas and then i will post or pm you with a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

:hugss:


----------



## LVA (Apr 26, 2007)

Just stopping by to check this thread again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe how hot u look in your avatar. I wish I can look like that after just having a baby ...*sigh* The pregnant belly was cute .. .but 1 month postpartum ... all of a sudden it's not so cute ...lol I miss my tiny figure and I'm sooo jealous of u for getting back in shape so fast ...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh hun, that is a pic of me a year ago, don't think im not struggling to get back into &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; that again, it wasnt long ago at all! and i am just like you, missing my tiny figure, it's hard trying to get back into shape, i work out like crazy everyday, but the good thing about that is that i LOVE it, and i am losing weight, slowly but i am, and i cant wait to get back to how i looked before, i know what you mean, i sorta enjoyed being pregnant, and i say sorta cause it was really tiring for me, but after you have the baby, you cant really enjoy having the extra weight, so DONT be jealous! LOL


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 26, 2007)

nicee


----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you xEdenx and purplerain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lissaboo (Apr 27, 2007)

I am in awe of your talent with photoshop!You Rock:rockwoot: But anyways..I have been playing with photo manipulating and random graphics with another program..paint shop pro.I have a full version of photoshop I haven't even unzipped on my computer because I've been so loyal to paint shop pro and I've been too scared to learn a new program,I know there are equal people on both sides that say one is better than the other but I would like your opinion.Should I bother learning a new program or stick with what I know?&amp; which do you think is more effective?

Oh and I'd love to snag some of your tut sites, I'm also self taught.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you Lisa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

well, this is just my humble opinion:

i have both paintshop pro and photoshop, i use both, but, i use photoshop way more, i use paintshop mostly because of the tubes, photoshop doesnt use these so i have to use paintshop for that, i think that you can always learn as many programs as you want and can, i also used to have ulead photoimpact, and that one had other type of effects that i also liked, i might get it too again, i think it's also awesome. To me, photoshop is more effective when it comes to photomanipulation, which is what i do.

You can do a search here on mut and you will find some of the tutorials for photoshop i have been posting, i have never posted for paintshop because i dont really use it that much, and most people rather use photoshop, it is more of a professional tool than the rest of the programs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 27, 2007)

I love to check this thread every so often!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 27, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Apr 28, 2007)

daerOn, your work is fabulous. I love the one's you did for me, in my profile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im glad you are liking your pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aginn111 (Apr 28, 2007)

beautiful :11a:


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

ur TALENTED!

luv your skills.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe I've never seen this thread before! I love the baby pictures you did. I don't have time to read every page, so I don't know if you're still accepting pictures, having a family and all... but I don't know if you can do anything with these pictures. I took them for my husband when he was deployed, and I don't really like them.

You can do whichever you like!

Oh yeah! I'm too scared to try eyeshadows, so what color do you think I could pull off?


----------



## Mina (May 1, 2007)

those are pretty picturres...


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

Sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am always accepting pictures, i have been busy lately so i havent had any time to do any of them :S BUT, i always do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

when they are ready i will pm you letting you know, since sometimes pictures get bumped down and i forget that i have some left to do :S ack, but i will try and not forget this time lol --i promise girls! love ya all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (May 1, 2007)

Your work is amazing. I only noticed this thread from your profile and spent the last half hour going through all the wonderful "makeovers" you did. Now I really have to go turn the sprinklers off or else my lawn will be a pool instead.


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2007)

LOL

Thank you very much Hoozey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

when i was watering my mom's garden that happened to me a lot, i would go to sit to surf the internet and by the time i remembered that i was watering her plants it was already a pool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## La_Mari (May 1, 2007)

Thank yoU!!!

Thank you Mina! You're sweet.

Wow! That is so GORGEOUS!


----------



## MindySue (May 2, 2007)

hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol..just posting cause i can


----------



## Lissaboo (May 7, 2007)

How did you do your display pic?I love that!


----------



## MindySue (May 7, 2007)

hey girl! just droppin by


----------



## Mina (May 7, 2007)

cheking if you have my picss loook...i can't wait to see them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

i just wanted to stop by to let everyone know that i havent worked with any of your pictures because my computer crashed this weekend, i lost everything and i wont be able to do any of your pictures until i get it back up and running, right now i am using my husband's computer but none of my stuff is on this computer, therefore i dont have photoshop here, i will have to reinstall everything on my computer to be able to do it, and it might take a few days, just thought i would let everyone know because it will take sometime.


----------



## MindySue (May 7, 2007)

oh dear, that sucks!


----------



## Mina (May 9, 2007)

Ohhh Nurry, that's sucks. Am so sorry to hear that. I hope everything turns out alrite. We can wait...thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CubNan (May 10, 2007)

Hang in there. We'll wait. Most of know how awful it is to have a computer crash.

N


----------



## MindySue (May 10, 2007)

cool thanks nury! &lt;3


----------



## KatJ (May 11, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread got bumped up, i love it!


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

im liking the new name..easier to find!

so glad you got your computer fixed!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 12, 2007)

wow excellent work!!!!

Its amazing what u can do!!!


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

Thank you Mindy!

i actually formatted the damn thing today again, these partitions sizes were wrong &gt;.&lt; ugh, lol

I think i will install photoshop tomorrow, and aaaalll my bunch of plug ins and programs -yawn- oh well :sleepyhead:


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

sounds like a lot of work, I would dread it!


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

Oh me too, i get lazy just by thinking about it, its like hundreds of brushes and tons of plug ins and additional programs ack, i hate reformatting computers because of that &gt;.&lt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

me too i used to have photoshop and cause of that i gave up hahhaa im soo lazy..but it's crazy how time consuming it all is


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

i know, all these plug ins and brushes and what nots lol

i am just installing it right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

gosh it takes forever! *taps fingers*


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

haha good luck


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

LOL

thanks!!


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

i bet you're still not even halfway done and it was like an hour ago!?


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

LOL

actually, i just need to install the brushes and that is it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my computer is quite fast, so, i am aaalmost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just almost lol


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

yay thats good


----------



## daer0n (May 12, 2007)

ahem, now the problem is, i have more than a hundred of brushes lol

if i load them all it will take photoshop a year and a half to open, ack!


----------



## Lissaboo (May 12, 2007)

Yea I've had the same problems with transferring my paint shop pro brushes too lol it's an awful hassle.So much easier if the computers would cooperate and not crash LoL I've had it happen a couple of times before but luckily im not the only person on this computer who uses it so we split up the work load if something happens.

Good luck!


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2007)

OMG u r so talented,ur work is amazing!!!


----------



## foxybronx (May 13, 2007)

OMG this thread is awesome! I am surprised i never noticed this thread before.

Your are sooooooo talented Daeron.

Would you pretty please do a pic for me? I will look for one now


----------



## disjointed (May 14, 2007)

Wow! You are talented!


----------



## daer0n (May 14, 2007)

Sure girls!

im not sure how long it will take me to do all of yours, i have quite a bit in line so i will do the ones of the people who requested first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you don't mind waiting a bit,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ThanX Girls! Love all your pics, you are all so pretty ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (May 14, 2007)

My sweety!!!! You are a popular one!!! Those skills, you're husband knows about your skills right???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ....Yeah dont forget about my tat my love.:cowboy: I'm in line waiting like the rest you busy woman. Wife, Mother, Mod and now Official Photoshopper....where does the work end??? :laughing:


----------



## daer0n (May 14, 2007)

Hahaha, no i haven't forgotten at all my fav girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i might be busy but i never forget about anyone here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least i don't think i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And if i do, please feel free to spank my bum LOL!!

oliceman:

I have tons of requests, i guess i am lucky that way, cause i love everyone here on MUT! You guys are totally awesome! :rockwoot:


----------



## Jessica (May 14, 2007)

I just might baby....be careful what you say.....lmao:bootyshake: :asskicking:


----------



## daer0n (May 14, 2007)

LOL!!! :rofl:

oh yeah baby, slap my bum LOL

jk

you;re so funny Jessy :lol:


----------



## clwkerric (May 14, 2007)

Thanks so much! I have no prob waiting in line.. thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:biggrin:


----------



## semantje (May 14, 2007)

thanks!! youre doing a amazing job with the pics and sure i have the time to wait!!


----------



## daer0n (May 14, 2007)

Thank you girls, you are all so sweet! :1f:


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2007)

Nurry yay! good to know ur comp fixed. I can also wait for ya...your so talented did i mention it b4?? LOL Thanks for all the great work!


----------



## daer0n (May 15, 2007)

Aww, you're too sweet Mina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!

Yes i finally did, i have started to work now with the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It'll take a bit of time but hang in there! I will do all the pics, one by one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope i dont miss anyone's, but if i do, please feel free to tell me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (May 15, 2007)

daerOn, you are so talented and I love what you did with a few of my photos. When you have the time, I may have another photo for you to play around with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (May 15, 2007)

No problem Shelley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can send me or post any pictures you want me to play around with, now that everything is going well with my computer i will have the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2007)

You already have many loyal followers


----------



## MindySue (May 17, 2007)

wow thatd be awesome if you had your own page! you rock


----------



## sassychix (May 17, 2007)

omg this is so cool!! i did one for my friend too.. totally transformed her

(tho i know she is already NATURALLY VERY PRETTY!) i just got too bored


----------



## daer0n (May 17, 2007)

Yup girls, no prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mindy, Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sassychix, that looks very cool! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## daer0n (May 17, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :hug:


----------



## daer0n (May 18, 2007)

Sure no problem! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yup there are quite a few in line, but, ThanX for waiting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (May 18, 2007)

aww, kitty


----------



## Thais (May 19, 2007)

Can you do a makeover on me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2007)

Sure Thais!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thais (May 19, 2007)

Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 20, 2007)

those are amazing!!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (May 24, 2007)

Oh my, that is amazing!


----------



## daer0n (May 24, 2007)

sure i am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I could work better on a bigger picture, if you dont mind posting it of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are most welcome Mindy, i am glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (May 24, 2007)

lol wow! these are good!


----------



## La_Mari (May 24, 2007)

I love this one... her lips look pretty.


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2007)

Mari - You are most welcome i am really glad you liked it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jess - Sure no problem!

Tanny - You are very welcome! Happy that you liked it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## igor (May 27, 2007)

Glamorous!

Hot!

Super hot!

:tee:


----------



## Sarah84 (May 27, 2007)

wow love what you done with this pic looks gorgeous

those look awesome, love your photoshop stuff so much


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2007)

Aww Thank you Sarah!


----------



## Geek (May 27, 2007)

Officially Stuck Thread! (Sticky!)


----------



## MindySue (May 27, 2007)

woohoo! It's a sticky now!


----------



## Jesskaa (May 27, 2007)

woah sticky!


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2007)

Cool!

Thanks Tony!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ (May 27, 2007)

Yay sticky!


----------



## MindySue (May 28, 2007)

dang lissa! i thought that was already photoshopped!


----------



## sassychix (May 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## greatnana (May 29, 2007)

woow


----------



## Mina (Jun 1, 2007)

amazing.....great work Nury!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2007)

IF i missed any requests please let me know, the thread has been moved to the photoshop makeovers forum now, and everyone has their individual thread where they can do more requests if they wish to, i believe i have moved everyones makeovers and requests to their own thread but if i missed any please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ThanX!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 8, 2007)

updated my photomanipulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...tml#post771713


----------



## chocobon (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry to all the people that are still waiting for their photoshop makeovers, i have not had time to do anything since i am too busy at the moment with some personal stuff that i have to take care of first, it has been hard for me to concentrate on other things other than that at the moment so i apologize for that, i havent forgotten about your photos.

I will work on them when i have time, thank you everyone for understanding.

daer0n


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 7, 2007)

amazing


----------



## marshall1704 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm in no rush at all with my photoshop make over. You do amazing work. Hope things get better with you!!


----------



## tchrgrl18 (Aug 6, 2007)

Those are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 9, 2007)

Geezus :|

Those pics are awesome!

Oh my god haha I've never seen anything like that..gee so happy I found this place.

I'll have to get you to do an album cover for me hahah


----------



## karo377 (Aug 9, 2007)

You're doing really great


----------



## yami (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice !


----------



## afgchick (Aug 22, 2007)

wow really nice!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 10, 2007)

updated =)


----------



## emy 7 (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 10, 2007)

omg,they look great..


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi,

They look lovely.


----------



## TroubledBeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

these are so cool


----------



## Sallee (Nov 20, 2007)

Really interesting work I love working with Photoshop

I find the things you can do are truly amazing Thanks for the tips Sallee


----------



## Missy1726 (Dec 4, 2007)

These look really good! you have some great talent girl! keep it up!


----------



## sassychix (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Daeron.. i was wondering if u could help me out with this..

i wanna PS this such that my shoulders r covered, with clothes or wad.. cuz i dont want to bare my shoulder as i need to upload this somewhere.

Hope you can help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi!

I sure can and will be glad to help you out, i will open it on a new thread though in the photoshop makeovers forum where the rest of the makeovers are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trixie24 (Jan 17, 2008)

These are amazing. Some great talent you have there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sassychix (Jan 18, 2008)

ahh ok cool! let me know of the link k  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lis001 (Jan 23, 2008)

they are very very beautiful!!!

Only wish I could see the before pictures


----------



## BabyG209 (Feb 7, 2008)

You are so talented! I wish i have 100post so i can request for a makeover too =( but yeah you're awesome!


----------



## strapop (Feb 12, 2008)

nice work !!


----------



## Thang (Feb 16, 2008)

I love that pic!


----------



## Shampie (Feb 17, 2008)

niiiiice ^^


----------



## miss_fia (Feb 21, 2008)

wow - they are soo good. very talented


----------



## Sophistivicious (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree!!


----------



## Totyyy (Mar 16, 2008)

TALENTED! Second one is amazing!


----------



## Darla (Mar 16, 2008)

Beautiful work


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

amazing, they're so pretty =]


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW!! Great work Nuri!! I'm impressed.... Wish I had a clue how to use Photoshop... I wouldn't have to use as makeup!! lol


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL Karren!

Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## urbanxsound (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh wow, these look great!! You have great skills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## entyce08 (May 5, 2008)

these are amazing!!


----------



## katana (Jun 13, 2008)

I may have said this already, but Wow!

Really good work, I can't believe you taught yourself!

You definitely have talent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## olivia34 (Jun 16, 2008)

real good...


----------



## whtrbt (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow you got skills!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you, you both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jul 6, 2008)

updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 8, 2008)

wow! I love it and I'm inspired to make mine but I don't want to use myself as a model  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jimmy_nv (Sep 20, 2008)

These images is very beautiful.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## delasoul (Oct 25, 2009)

LOVELY editing skills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

